# Mercury messenger problems on mac!



## heidi. (Sep 4, 2009)

really sorry if this is the wrong bit to be posting this, but it's driving me mad and i can't find anywhere else to do it.
i downloaded mercury messenger for mac cuz i heard it allowed you to use webcam, unlike others. i've tried though, and when i accept a webcam request i can't see the other persons webcam...it says i've accepted but nothing comes up. does anyone know whats going on and why it isnt working properly?
i also want to know if there's any way of seeing your own webcam when you're on webcam to someone else?
if anyone knows what i can do to sort it it would be a massive massive help.
i've got this new macbook and it's really pissing me off already, i can't seem to get it to do anything i want!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, from what I can tell, the software hasn't been updated for almost 3 years, so it'll work well on the Mac OS of that time frame, but give you issues on newer OSes. Have you looked in their forums to see if anyone else has solutions with the version of the messenger you are using, as well as the version of the OS you are running it on?


----------

